# less expensive but good quality waterless wash



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm new to all this waterless washes, so advice is very welcome. Though I do want to says I rather not have a big argument / debat.

So I really enjoy rinseless washes as it's really quick and easy, but for the doorshuts and wheels, I was thinking of using waterless washes as I really can't seem to find where I have to clean them (doorshuts) in my washproces. Don't want to start with them because I want my water as clean as possible, but ending with it makes my lower panels wet again, so...

So I'm looking for a decent, not to expensive waterless wash. What's to expensive, well Megs waterless is to expensive.

and please don't advice me the ONR dilution for waterless wash as I don't like and don't use ONR ( someone will kill me now probably :devil

thanks

B


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the Pinnacle Waterless Wash Concentrate that dilutes at 1:32 so a bottle makes 15 litres. Works really well.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have never considered the waterless solutions before but if you mix pinnacle concentrate in a 32:1 ratio what do you mix it with?

In the scheme of things for the door shuts I find it fairly easy to to mix a small amount of normal shampoo in a spray bottle to do the washing and then use clean water in another bottle to do the rinsing and then dry it with a chamois leather cloth.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Showroom shine would be suitable
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226457&highlight=Showroom+shine


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Showroom shine would be suitable
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226457&highlight=Showroom+shine


that does look good at that price. might have a look where I can find this. thx


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Try googling? You are so awesome that you don't even like ONR for no apparent reasons yet you can't even google some stuff. Bravo. That Johnny Bravo avatar kinda suits your mentality.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ignore him ^^^ 

Tried just wringing out you wash sponge/mitt/ whatever your using until it's just moist to do the shuts at the end with your rinseless? That's all I do.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

car chem, eco touch and a chem all do waterless wash


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

rayner said:


> Ignore him ^^^
> 
> Tried just wringing out you wash sponge/mitt/ whatever your using until it's just moist to do the shuts at the end with your rinseless? That's all I do.


Pretty much what I would do (with onr) too.

Either that or soak a different MF cloth or two in your solution then spray and wipe them at the start. Unless they're absolutely manky, you should be able to get them all done without having to double dip a cloth.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think of ONR as a waterless wash coz it ain't.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

S63 said:


> I don't think of ONR as a waterless wash coz it ain't.


I say that about them all as they all contain water somewhere along the lines.

Optimum & DJ have the names of their products spot on.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

rayner said:


> Ignore him ^^^
> 
> Tried just wringing out you wash sponge/mitt/ whatever your using until it's just moist to do the shuts at the end with your rinseless? That's all I do.


I won't pay attention to him as it's always the same asking questions like that.
I can google and find answers on strange websites or ask guys who really know and use it.
You can also google what illness or disease you have, but I still prefer a doctor :lol:

Might try that wringing out thing. Haven't thought about that as I thought it did need some more solution...



halam said:


> car chem, eco touch and a chem all do waterless wash


thanks, will have a look which ones I can find around here, as that seems to be the biggest probem. Or I'll have to ship them again.



m1pui said:


> Pretty much what I would do (with onr) too.
> 
> Either that or soak a different MF cloth or two in your solution then spray and wipe them at the start. Unless they're absolutely manky, you should be able to get them all done without having to double dip a cloth.


thats a good idea. might try this to before buying some new stuff. thanks for the tip



S63 said:


> I don't think of ONR as a waterless wash coz it ain't.


Me neither, but when I read through many waterless wash thread, someone always comes up with this idea and then makes a big scene when you reject this idea...
apparantly starting with the rejection isn't any better


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Carplan tripple wash dry wash.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230002

Grab it myself for sills and door shuts.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Or there's always my favorite way of rinseless washing. Try typing in 'Garry dean wash method' 

Would add a link but my phone automatically goes to YouTube app and I can't add a link from there for some reason. 

You go through a lot of cloths but it's great for this time of year imo


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't think ONR was marketed as waterless? Rinseless, same as LOE.

If you do try some other rinseless products, can you give some feedback on here. I'd be interested to know what other good ones are out there.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think it is either but I think that anything that doesn't require the hose gets stuck under the waterless wash umbrella.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I didn't think ONR was marketed as waterless? Rinseless, same as LOE.
> 
> If you do try some other rinseless products, can you give some feedback on here. I'd be interested to know what other good ones are out there.


It's not but it can be used as a bucketless wash (to quote lowepete) when mixed 32:1 in a spray bottle. It works to an extent but I'm not getting into that conversation


----------

